# icon finder et point d interrogation bureau



## amarilla34@terra.com.co (4 Juin 2009)

J ai un power book G4. Un signe dinterrogation avec un petit icone de Finder est lunique chose qui apparait sur lécran quand je lallume. Quand je mets le CD dinstallation, lutilitaire du disque pour vérifier et réparer le disque sort en blanc, c est à dire que je ne peux selectionner loption et donc tenter de linstaller, le disque de destination napparaît pas, je ne vois pas le disque Quand je tente de vérifier le cd dinstallation il me dit « quaucun pack nest valide. J ai changer le disque dur de l ordi et il marrive quand même la même chose !! c est a dire que le probleme ne doit pas venir du disque dur ; une fois changer, j ai tenter de partitionner ( qui je pense est la meme chose que de le formater) et il apparaît une erreur  20 ( jai essayé tout les formats).

Dans les forums il est dit que les erreur -20 et -9997, et je ne sais donc pas quoi faire ! c est la merde !!!

Si quelquun a donc des infos  ou conseils à me faire parvenir le plus rapidement possible cela me sortirai dun beau pétrin.

Merci davance


----------



## Nus prod. (4 Juin 2009)

Ca sent pas bon... la dernière fois que mon PB 12" m'a fait ça, c'était un crash disque, mais selon ce que tu dis, tu as changé de disque dur... A voir du coté de la carte mère ?
Je suis pas un spécialiste, mais as-tu essayé de faire monter en mode target ton ordi via Firewire pour voir si tu pouvais faire quelque réparations ou formatage dessus ?
Il faut connecter ton ordi à un autre mac via un cable firwire (éteind l'ordi qui pose probleme) et lorsque tu allumes cet ordi, tu tiens la touche T appuyé.
Dans ce cas, se monte t'il comme un disque externe sur l'autre ordi ?


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Juin 2009)

Vérifie les cavalier est bien sur Master ou Cable Select. Sinon met ton disque dans un boîtier USB et formate le à partir d'un autre Mac.


----------



## Nus prod. (4 Juin 2009)

erreur de post, désolé...


----------



## amarilla34@terra.com.co (5 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Voici quelques infos complémentaires:
Power book G4 15" 2005
CD d'installation MAC OS version 10.3.7 

J ai essayé plusieurs manière de régler le souci:

1: Lorsque je dis que le CD sort en blanc, cela veut dire (dans mon jargon...) que je ne peux pas sélectionner l'option "vérifier" ou "réparer" sur l'utilitaire du disque, les options sont "grisées", elles ne peuvent être sélectionnées. 
Quand j'essaie de faire l'installation Mac OS X, et qu'il faut choisir une destination, mon disque dur n'apparait pas. Cela doit surement être normal car mon disque n'est pas formaté. Comment dois-je faire?

2: Formater et partitionner est ce que c est la même chose? Où est ce que je peux formater le disque lorsqu'il est impossible de le partitionner? 
J ai déjà changé mon disque dur, quand je veux faire la partition du nouveau disque, un message s'affiche et me dit "impossible : erreur -20".

3: Pour faire un Apple Hardware Test, j'insère mon disque d'installation, fourni avec mon Mac, je redémarre touche option (alt) enfoncée et je ne peux pas choisir option AHT!!! Il y a une petite horloge en haut a gauche  puis elle se bloque et rien ne se passe... C est peut-être le disque d'installation qui ne fonctionne pas?

4 : J ai essayé en firewire avec un autre mac en appuyant sur la touche T, mais mon ordi nest pas reconnu sur l autre mac. 


Résultat je ne sais pas si c est le disque d'install qui ne marche pas ou le disque dur ou autre chose...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## Nus prod. (5 Juin 2009)

Pour voir si c est le cd d installation qui ne marche plus, insert le dans l'autre mac que tu as, tu verras bien si "réparations et restaurations" sont grisés ou pas. Dans le cas ou il ne le sont pas, alors c est le DD qui merde.
Essaie la méthode donnée par Oldmac pour le formater directement en tant que DD externe pour le remttre apres dans ton ordi.
Après, je vois pas du tout ce que ca peut être....


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Juin 2009)

L'horloge sur mon iBook, faut bien attendre au moins 3-4 minutes et après la souris s'affiche et tu peut sélectionner l'hardware test.

Fait un reset PMU


----------

